

Ask HN: API for mailing checks? - drcoopster

We have lots of payment APIs out there, like Stripe and Balanced among many others.  But are there any APIs for generating and mailing checks?
======
johns
[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6093993](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6093993)

